# Raccoons dying off?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I heard that there is a disease kind of like mange going through the basin wiping out a lot of the raccoons and some fox resulting in a few upland games actually surviving this year. Anybody heard of this?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Raccoons dieing off?*

Sounds like good news to me.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Raccoons dieing off?*

Fine by me as well... Although I dont mind being the one to whipe them out either.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Raccoons dieing off?*

There is no shortage of the stinky varmints in my neck of the woods.

:evil:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Raccoons dieing off?*

GOD, we an only hope!


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Raccoons dieing off?*

There is an entire family of the bandits living in the storm drain by my house. If the basin is empty I would be glad to let you have them.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Raccoons dieing off?*

It's called lead poisoning, been around for years. :lol:


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Raccoons dieing off?*

I don't know about diseases or lead poisoning on the critters but good old radial tires seem to do the trick too iv seen 15 of em dead on legacy highway just this weekend


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Raccoons dieing off?*



shwiggaman said:


> I don't know about diseases or lead poisoning on the critters but good old radial tires seem to do the trick too iv seen 15 of em dead on legacy highway just this weekend


gotta agree. see about that many on pioneer crossing in a week. i need to find some where i can legally put the dogs on them. unfortunately every place i check has more skunks than anything.


----------

